# Chemical reaction to black painted plastic trim- warranty claim?



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Any new 2017 ford owners had issues with these plastic painted trim that chemicals have reacted to & bleaching (white streaks)f? a new style fiesta. Are they covered under manufactures warranty & been successful in get replacements? Also are they just a push clip fitting & no reducilous whole pumper removal. 
Tried some Gtechniq tar remover to remove film from transit on our new fiesta & either a bit wasn't removed when I rinsed it off & it's reacted with the snow foam or something but it's bleached them. 

Managed to get most off one side & trim restorer but one side completely gone

Cheers in advance


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I really dont expect you'll get anywhere with a warranty claim, they will simply say your chemicals damaged the car.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

RaceGlazer said:


> I really dont expect you'll get anywhere with a warranty claim, they will simply say your chemicals damaged the car.


Dont say what you used, just say car shampoo. Take it to Ford and see what they say.


----------



## SkyRocket (May 20, 2015)

The instructions for W7 Tar and Glue Remover are pretty clear:



> Do not spray product onto black plastic trim, rubber, vinyl or other trim parts
> 
> If you accidentally spray W7 onto these parts, remove immediately with your wash solution


You shouldn't try to blame Ford for this.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

SkyRocket said:


> The instructions for W7 Tar and Glue Remover are pretty clear:
> 
> You shouldn't try to blame Ford for this.


totally agree with this! At the end of the day this appears to be purely your error and you shouldn't go looked for ford to cover the cost of it.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

cossiecol said:


> totally agree with this! At the end of the day this appears to be purely your error and you shouldn't go looked for ford to cover the cost of it.


Yes second this.

But I bet he still goes ahead and tries he's luck.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok yes I didn't buy direct but a well known supplier as I wanted other branded products in Xmas sales to originally plan to do first deep clean whilst I was off over Xmas as due to the very short notice (week b4 Xmas!) so they gave us as is off the trailer!! First out of 2 previous fiestas they removed the delivery film b4 delivery! I had planned to get my detailer to do for us but again due to short notice on delivery they were fully booked/couldn't fit us in!! Due to the dreadful winter weather then recent snow we've understandably delayed further our plan for them to do!!
Rare decent car cleaning weather on Monday & them being shut & me off for Xmas it was a last minute descion to do the big clean so yes I hold my hands up I should have checked the website but come on a full strength product sold to the general public that's that potent & cause that much damage & there's no warning on the bottle!! I own my own HT business so I'm no stranger to chemicals & always double check instructions on labels even on regular chemicals I use. So a big name like Gtechniq who as we all know are a higher priced brand don't have that vital warning clearly on the label I'm understably gunna investigate.

know where does it state on the bottle or item description don't use on trims??!! Otherwise I certainly wouldn't have bought it so surely if there's such a risk which there clearly is that vital bit of information should be made more clear.

Yes I was gunna try my luck at Ford as you don't know unless you ask but was expecting a no but I had a trim replaced no problem on my mini for a trim dressing reaction that was product fault a while ago. To your delight I'm sure from your impressions above no ford won't cover but I was fully expecting it so will have to cover cost to buy new.

This is why I rarely post on here these days as I was there really any need for keyboard warrior comments for a genuine mistake that clearly I was mis informed in my purchase.

Screenshots of where is that big warning?


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

For anyone interested which is prob no one but there a rubbery/plasticky mix that died at factory apparently so it’s clearly as I thought bleached the die/colour out


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I’ve never tried but some people use heat guns to bring back the colour, would this be an option. 


Gonz.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Jcwminiadventures said:


> For anyone interested which is prob no one but there a rubbery/plasticky mix that died at factory apparently so it's clearly as I thought bleached the die/colour out


Hi mate,

I can't tell from the pic if the surround is Matt or Gloss, if it's Matt it may be worth trying something simple like Carplan Black Trim Wax

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/wheel-tyre-cleaning/carplan-black-trim-wax-375ml

It's not a permanent solution but I have tried it and it's surprisingly good.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Perhaps Solution Finish will address the issue.

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/...MI25bz3siU2gIVTJPtCh2qpQRqEAQYASABEgK7O_D_BwE

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Solution Finish is a good shout. 

Gonz.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks guys yes already tried/done that but it’s still visible in places on parts I can’t remove!! Yes big fan of solution finish loved the original nanolex till they had to change formula  But find SF quite messy as got loads of small fiddly trims on a fiesta!! & a bit of effort to clean up so haven’t personally tried that but keep an eye on KKD product development & the new fenylab offshoot I saw a review off there new trim version very similar to solution finish application etc so have tried that. It’s covered it a bit but I will try some solution finish just to see as last ditch attempt comparison when & if we get a dry day!! On the other odd bits but the front died bits I’m pretty sure there past it  especially if there dyed


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Surely those trims won’t be that expensive? You never know

I remember there was an issue with the the textured black plastic on the last fiesta generation as well. I suspect they aren’t really high quality parts.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

ah234 said:


> Surely those trims won't be that expensive? You never know
> 
> I remember there was an issue with the the textured black plastic on the last fiesta generation as well. I suspect they aren't really high quality parts.


Yeh went I went to dealers to see about warranty I asked for a price & yes thankfully wernt as bad as I thought & I will replace when I have the ££ but still understably livid to find out about the warning as I certainly would have liked to have known that vital bit of info b4 I applied or even prob wouldn't have purchased in the first place as I had an alternative but chose the Gtechniq as said coating safe!! What a big mistake 

Yeh this is our 3rd fiesta so I'm familiar with the nightmare dreadfully cheap trims that most trim products don't touch!! Funnily enough when we went to order/see the new fiesta I instantly looked at the trims in question & knew they'd be a nightmare!! How right was I!


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Have you tried heat from a hot air gun on the plastics? Ive seen quite a few videos on that method for restoring old faded plastic so it may be worth a go if yours are shot anyhow.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

We've seen the car in question and Gtechniq W7 has actually removed the paint from the trim, its smeared the black paint onto the clear fog light so no amount of dressing or heat gun will fix this, it will need replacing.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

SystemClenz said:


> We've seen the car in question and Gtechniq W7 has actually removed the paint from the trim, its smeared the black paint onto the clear fog light so no amount of dressing or heat gun will fix this, it will need replacing.


Cheers Matt as ever see even stumped his vast wealth of knowledge & experience!! As yes we are an avid system clenz loyal customer  
we know now there dyed trims no painted buy yes agree they'll need replacing as there past it.

Have just found some trim dye as a last ditch attempt!! To try & lessen but not expecting a miracle fix!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

In my limited experience of tar, anything that can remove it that is chemical based is probably petroleum based.

How bizarre then that a vehicle that runs on a petroleum based product is not resistant to it!


----------

